# Food Safety News - 12/08/2021 More litigation goes ahead of California’s feared bacon crisis



## daveomak.fs (Dec 8, 2021)

*More litigation goes ahead of California’s feared bacon crisis*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 08, 2021 12:05 am
Whether key provisions of California’s Proposition 12 will be in place by next month is the subject of yet another lawsuit about the measure. That’s when the ballot measure approved by California voters in 2018 is suppose to take effect. This time, however, its not opponents of Prop 12 that have brought the lawsuit, but the original... Continue Reading


*Federal officials continue investigation into E. coli outbreak as more people fall ill*
By News Desk on Dec 08, 2021 12:03 am
An E. coli O157:H7 outbreak traced to fresh spinach from Josie’s Organics continues to grow with new patients and hospitalizations reported. Two more states are now involved. Federal officials are reporting that four new patients bring the confirmed case count to 14 people, with two new states involved, bringing that total to nine. Of 12... Continue Reading


*Burden of disease and cost drops in Netherlands because of COVID-19 measures*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 08, 2021 12:02 am
A large decline in the disease burden of 14 pathogens in the Netherlands in 2020 has been attributed to the COVID-19 pandemic. The National Institute for Public Health and the Environment (RIVM) analyzed how many years are lost on average because of ill health or death as a result of gastrointestinal illness and the cost... Continue Reading


*Certain fish products, adulterated honey among a dozen new import modifications*
By News Desk on Dec 08, 2021 12:01 am
The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


*Operation finds violations in Spanish food transport sector*
By News Desk on Dec 08, 2021 12:00 am
Spanish authorities have uncovered the transport of non-food products in food-grade containers without the proper cleaning. The Guardia Civil reported it was investigating 10 people as part of Operation Duel relating to the illegal transport of food. Checks were carried out on roads and at vehicle washing centers. Trucks equipped with food-grade tanks were used... Continue Reading


----------

